#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Civil & Structural Engineering >  >  >  Help sought - Application of EN 206 conformity rules for compressive strength

## Doublerat

Can anyone offer help or guidance on the application of EN 206 conformity rules for compressive strength?

I used to have a QPA booklet "Guidance on the application of the EN 206-1 conformity rules" by T Harrison but can't find now that I need it! 

Nor can I find it on the QPA website or by google searches

I seem to have spent hours looking but with no success so if anyone can help it will be much appreciated

A bit of a long shot I know but thanks for looking and thanks for any help you can give



Best regards

DSee More: Help sought - Application of EN 206 conformity rules for compressive strength

----------


## yazz22

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Doublerat

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Fabulous! Thanks for your your help with this

----------

